# Stores for horse and rider



## Hippokine (29 March 2017)

Hey, 

I live in Belgium and I go next week to the South East of the UK nearby Royal Turnbridge Wells. And I wanna know where there are good stores for horse and rider. I search also a store where they have products of equisafety. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## emmy365 (6 April 2017)

I would recommend having a look at Gillett Cook based at Willow Farm EC near Faversham Kent. Although it might be a little further drive, it is a great tack shop and if you need feed/bedding, they offer delivery.


----------



## Hippokine (6 April 2017)

emmy365 said:



			I would recommend having a look at Gillett Cook based at Willow Farm EC near Faversham Kent. Although it might be a little further drive, it is a great tack shop and if you need feed/bedding, they offer delivery.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your response. We gonna check it out tomorrow!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 April 2017)

When I lived in North Kent the three main tack stores I used were Speedgate Farm near Fawkham, Birchalls and Frogpool Manor 

https://www.speedgate.co.uk/locations.htm

https://www.birchallstheridingshop.com/


----------



## cobgoblin (7 April 2017)

Chaskits Horse and Rider shop at Langton Green, Tunbridge Wells is worth a visit.


----------

